# Er hat dreimal so viel gegessen wie sie.



## zorspas

Er hat dreimal                                      so viel gegessen wie sie.
                                      =                                      He ate three times as much as she did.

We can also translete this as : 
=                                      He ate three times as much as they did.

Right?

Thanks...


----------



## trance0

Yes, 'sie' can mean 'she' and 'they' in this context.


----------



## Hutschi

It is possible, but when I read it I have the feeling like it is singular. 

There is no any context. 
For plural, it is possible to write:
Er hat dreimal soviel gegessen wie die anderen. 

So there is a contrast between:

wie sie (singular)

wie sie (plural)
wie die anderen (plural)


This why I would guess that it is singular.

By the way: "wie" is regional or colloquially usage - but very wide spread.

Standard language is "als". 

(In my brain it is always "wie" and "als" sounds strange. But I come from this region.) See next entry


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> It is possible, but when I read it I have the feeling like it is singular.
> 
> There is no any context.
> For plural, it is possible to write:
> Er hat dreimal soviel gegessen als die anderen.
> 
> So there is a contrast between:
> 
> als sie (singular)
> 
> als sie (plural)
> als die anderen (plural)
> 
> 
> This why I would guess that it is singular.
> 
> By the way: "wie" is regional or colloquially usage - but very wide spread.
> 
> Standard language is "als".
> 
> (In my brain it is always "wie" and "als" sounds strange. But I come from this region.)




I'd definitely say "wie" is the right choice in this context and "als" is wrong. Trust your feeling 

so viel - wie   (Gleichung)
mehr/weniger - als   (Ungleichung)

Es hat dreimal so viel gegessen wie sie. Daraus kann man schließen, dass er mehr gegessen hat als sie.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Es hat dreimal so viel gegessen wie sie. Daraus kann man schließen, dass er mehr gegessen hat als sie.


"Er hat dreimal soviel gegessen *als* die anderen." ist auch richtig wirkt aber heute etwas veraltet. Bis Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts war auch hier nur "als" standardkonform.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> "Er hat dreimal soviel gegessen *als* die anderen." ist auch richtig wirkt aber heute etwas veraltet. Bis Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts war auch hier nur "als" standardkonform.



Das ist ja irre. Hab ich nicht gewusst. Kann man dann auch sagen:
"Ich habe so viel Geld als Klaus." ??


----------



## Frank78

Derselbe said:


> Das ist ja irre. Hab ich nicht gewusst. Kann man dann auch sagen:
> "Ich habe so viel Geld als Klaus." ??



Nicht ohne komische Blicke zu ernten.


----------



## Hutschi

Sind "dreimal soviel" und "dreimal mehr" synonym?

(Sind beides Übersetzungen von "three times as much"?)

Oder ist "dreimal soviel" = "zweimal mehr"?

Vom Gefühl her würde ich es synonym empfinden, insbesondere, weil es eine unbestimmte große Menge ausdrückt und "drei" hier eher magisch wirkt denn als genaue Mengenangabe. Von der Mathematik her würde ich es aber unterscheiden.


----------



## Frank78

Meiner Meinung nach sind "dreimal mehr" und "dreimal soviel" sind sowohl in der Sprache wie in der Mathematik das Gleiche.


----------



## Derselbe

Ich bin der Meinung "dreimal mehr" mach überhaupt keinen Sinn. 

Person A ißt 1 Teller, Person B 3 Teller. 
=> Person B hat dreimal soviel gegessen wie Person A. Mit anderen Worten:
Die Menge, die A gegessen hat, mal drei entspricht der Menge, die B gegessen hat. Die Menge, die A gegessen hat, mal drei ist *eben nicht mehr *als die Menge, die B gegessen hat.

Man kann sagen.
_B hat zwei Teller mehr gegessen als A._
Oder 
_B hat dreimal soviel gegessen wie A._
Aber
_B hat dreimal mehr gegessen wie/als A._ 
halte ich für eine perplexe Aussage.


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind "dreimal mehr" und "dreimal soviel" sind sowohl in der Sprache wie in der Mathematik das Gleiche.



Dreimal mehr: x+3x=4x
Dreimal soviel: 3x=3x

"Dreimal mehr" kenne ich umgangssprachlich, es wird verwendet. (Google: 40100 Treffer, davon sicher nicht alle relevant).


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> "Dreimal mehr" kenne ich umgangssprachlich, es wird verwendet. (Google: 40100 Treffer, davon sicher nicht alle relevant).



Trotzdem macht es keinen rechten Sinn, weshalb auch die Verwirrung um "als/wie" entsteht.
"Mehr" verlangt nach einer Mengenangabe, einer Differenz. "Mehr" fragt nach größere Menge - kleinere Menge. Also etwa 3 Teller - 1 Teller = 2 Teller.
"Dreimal" ist keine Differenz. Man könnte sagen:
"Ich habe um das Dreifache mehr gegessen als." Aber "dreimal mehr" ?

Wenn A 1 Teller gegessen hat. Und B dreimal mehr. Hat er dann 3 Teller oder 4 Teller gegessen? Ich habe keine Ahnung. Wir könnten natürlich mal eine Untersuchung starten ob die Googlehits für "dreimal mehr" nun eigentlich als Synonym für "dreimal so viel" oder "viermal so viel" gedacht sind. Ich schätze mal hier werden wir zu keinem einheitlichen Ergebnis kommen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Dreimal mehr: x+3x=4x
> Dreimal soviel: 3x=3x


Das ist absolut richtig. Wenn A 100'000€ im Jahr verdient und B 400'000€, dann verdient B _dreimal mehr als_ oder _viermal soviel wie_ A.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Das ist absolut richtig. Wenn A 100'000€ im Jahr verdient und B 400'000€, dann verdient B _dreimal mehr als_ oder _viermal soviel wie_ A.



Aber das macht doch keinen Sinn?!
Da fehl doch eine Bezugsgröße für das *dreimal*.

Dreimal *fünf*. Dreimal *das Gehalt von A*. Dreimal *die Menge*, die A gegessen hat. Dreimal *fünf* ist _mehr_ als 10. 
Das alles macht Sinn für mich.

Aber dreimal _mehr_. Da fehlt mir einfach die Aussage, was man mal drei nimmt.


----------



## berndf

Idiomatische Redewendungen sind nicht immer "logisch" ... oder haben zumindest ihre eigene.

Abgesehen davon finde ich das Konstrukt nachvollziehbar: Die Kombination von "verdient" und "als A" definiert eine eindeutige Bezugsgröße, nämlich das Einkommen von A; und damit ist m.E. "dreimal" auch wohldefiniert.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Idiomatische Redewendungen sind nicht immer "logisch" ... oder haben zumindest ihre eigene.
> 
> Abgesehen davon finde ich das Konstrukt nachvollziehbar: Die Kombination von "verdient" und "als A" definiert eine eindeutige Bezugsgröße, nämlich das Einkommen von A; und damit ist m.E. "dreimal" auch wohldefiniert.



Die Frage ist halt, ob das alle genauso verstehen wie du oder viele es nicht einfach als Synonym für "dreimal so viel" verwenden. 
Bei "dreimal so viel" ist jedenfalls völlig klar, was gemeint ist.
Bei "dreimal mehr" kannst du nie sicher sein, ob dein Gegenüber es als 3x oder 4x auffasst. Ich finde das führt einfach zu vermeidbaren Missverständnissen.

Genauso wie auf negative Fragen mit "Nein" zu antworten. Da weiß auch keiner, was gemeint ist, und jeder interpretiert es anders.
Bsp.: "Hast du gestern nichts gegessen? Antw.: Nein!"

Klar kannst du sagen, wie du es interpretierst, aber im Endeffekt läßt diese Antwort jede Interpretation zu.

Ein ähnliches Problem habe ich mit der Antwort "doch" auf negative Aussagen über die eigene Person.
Bsp.: "Ich mag keine Klaviermusik. Antw.: Doch, Klaviermusik ist schön."

Das empfinde ich fast schon als grob unhöflich und einfach eine Antwort, die jeder Logik widerspricht.


----------



## sokol

berndf said:


> Hutschi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreimal mehr: x+3x=4x
> Dreimal soviel: 3x=3x
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist absolut richtig. Wenn A 100'000€ im Jahr verdient und B 400'000€, dann verdient B _dreimal mehr als_ oder _viermal soviel wie_ A.
Click to expand...

Ich kann die Logik dieser Erklärung absolut nachvollziehen und möchte darum auch gar nicht wiedersprechen. 

Obwohl auch ich, so wie Derselbe, selbst nicht so "gerechnet" hätte: auch für mich wär "dreimal mehr" und "dreimal soviel" dasselbe gewesen.
Jedenfalls würd ich aber daraus keinen Glaubensstreit machen.  Es gibt auf der einen Seite mein persönliches Empfinden (dass beides dasselbe meint), und auf der anderen Seite die obige Erklärung, die mir rein sprachlich gesehen absolut logisch erscheint - obwohl ich selbst das nicht so verwenden würde.


----------



## berndf

Zu meiner Verwunderung scheint es keine Konsensinterpretation zu geben. Ich werde daraus die Schlussfolgerung ziehen, den Ausdruck nicht mehr zu benutzen.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Nicht ohne komische Blicke zu ernten.


 Dann muss ich mich wohl als Dinosaurier fühlen. Ich sage nämlich noch munter "so schnell als möglich".


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Dann muss ich mich wohl als Dinosaurier fühlen. Ich sage nämlich noch munter "so schnell als möglich".



Das würde ich auch sagen. Aber da besteht doch auch ein Unterschied zwischen "So schnell als möglich" und "So schnell als Peter". Ich kann den zwar grad noch nicht so ganz erklären, aber das finden wir sicher noch raus


----------



## Derselbe

sokol said:


> Ich kann die Logik dieser Erklärung absolut nachvollziehen und möchte darum auch gar nicht wiedersprechen.
> 
> Obwohl auch ich, so wie Derselbe, selbst nicht so "gerechnet" hätte: auch für mich wär "dreimal mehr" und "dreimal soviel" dasselbe gewesen.
> Jedenfalls würd ich aber daraus keinen Glaubensstreit machen.  Es gibt auf der einen Seite mein persönliches Empfinden (dass beides dasselbe meint), und auf der anderen Seite die obige Erklärung, die mir rein sprachlich gesehen absolut logisch erscheint - obwohl ich selbst das nicht so verwenden würde.



Naja die Verwirrung entsteht wohl daraus, dass man im Normalfall einen Operator und eine Bezugsmenge hat. Selbst wenn man bei "dreimal mehr" sich die Bezugsmenge hinzudenkt, hat man trotzdem das Problem das 2 sich widersprechende Operatoren quasi um die Interpretationshoheit des Satzes streiten. Wer da gewinnt liegt anscheinend im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## sokol

Derselbe said:


> Das würde ich auch sagen. Aber da besteht doch auch ein Unterschied zwischen "So schnell als möglich" und "So schnell als Peter". Ich kann den zwar grad noch nicht so ganz erklären, aber das finden wir sicher noch raus


Das stimmt - "so schnell als möglich" klingt "natürlicher" als dasselbe mit "Peter".
Wobei auch ich selbst keine plausible Erklärung dafür hab.

(Ich übrigens bin ein konsequenter "wie"-Sager, in diesen Fällen - allerdings hängt das auch mit meinem muttersprachlichen Hintergrund = Dialekt zusammen.)


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> (Ich übrigens bin ein konsequenter "wie"-Sager, in diesen Fällen - allerdings hängt das auch mit meinem *muttersprachlichen Hintergrund = Dialekt zusammen*.)


 
Das kann durch aus sein. Das kann auch die häuferige Verwendung von als in Norddeutschland erklären: Im Niederdeutschen gibt es das Wort "wie" nicht, sonderen nur "as" ("He is so grot as ick bün"). Für den modernen Sprachgebrauch gilt dies jedoch nur bedingt. Ich kenne genug Hamburger, die "grösser wie" sagen.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Naja die Verwirrung entsteht wohl daraus, dass man im Normalfall einen Operator und eine Bezugsmenge hat. Selbst wenn man bei "dreimal mehr" sich die Bezugsmenge hinzudenkt, hat man trotzdem das Problem das 2 sich widersprechende Operatoren quasi um die Interpretationshoheit des Satzes streiten. Wer da gewinnt liegt anscheinend im Auge des Betrachters


Ich verstehe Euer Problem noch immer nicht so ganz. "240 ist 20% mehr als 200" ist doch auch ganz eindeutig. Wieso soll jetzt "600 ist 200% mehr als 200" ok sein aber "600 ist zweimal mehr als 200" nicht?


----------



## sokol

berndf said:


> Ich verstehe Euer Problem noch immer nicht so ganz. "240 ist 10% mehr als 200" ist doch auch ganz eindeutig. Wieso soll jetzt "600 ist 200% mehr als 200" ok sein aber "600 ist zweimal mehr als 200" nicht?


Hmm ... wiederum: ich fürchte, wenn ich auf die Strasse gehe und frage, wieviel 200% mehr als 200 ist, würden viele 400% vorschlagen, obwohl beim Durchdenken dieser Frage völlig klar ist, dass es nur 600% sein können. 

Ich denke also, der Unterschied besteht eher darin, dass viele nicht sehr "mathematisch" denken, und dass jene, die mathematisch zu Denken gewohnt sind oder in technischen Berufen arbeiten, wie selbstverständlich auch im Alltag "richtig" rechnen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke eben, weder _dreimal mehr_ noch _dreimal soviel  _sind mathematische Ausdrücke. Beide bedeuten meist: sehr viel, mehr als doppelt so viel.

Das merkt man auch an solchen Ausdrücken: "Da versteht der dreimal mehr davon!"
"Du kannst mich noch dreimal öfter fragen und bekommst doch keine Antwort!"


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Ich verstehe Euer Problem noch immer nicht so ganz. "240 ist 10% mehr als 200" ist doch auch ganz eindeutig.


Also sind 10% von 200 jetzt 40? 
Und tut mir leid, für mich ist der Satz weder eindeutig noch irgendwie sinnvoll. Wenn ich das Ausdrücken will kann ich doch einfach "ist 110% von" oder "übersteigt 200 um 10%" sagen.


> Wieso soll jetzt "600 ist 200% mehr als 200" ok sein aber "600 ist zweimal mehr als 200" nicht?



Entschuldigung, aber wenn mir jemand auf der Straße den Satz sagt "600 ist 200 Prozent mehr als 200" würde ich ihn erstmal stark verwundert angucken. 

Und es stellt sich ja noch eine ganz andere Frage: WARUM?? Warum sollte irgendjemand "200% mehr" sagen sollen, wenn er doch einfach "300% von" sagen kann?? 

Wenn ihr schon behauptet "dreimal mehr" sei das selbe wie "viermal so viel", wieso sagt ihr dann nicht einfach "viermal so viel"? Ich behaupte nach wie vor, das eine nicht zu unterschätzende Anzahl der Deutschen die Aussage "dreimal mehr" einfach mit "dreimal so viel" gleichsetzten.


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> Ich denke also, der Unterschied besteht eher darin, dass viele nicht sehr "mathematisch" denken, und dass jene, die mathematisch zu Denken gewohnt sind oder in technischen Berufen arbeiten, wie selbstverständlich auch im Alltag "richtig" rechnen.


Ja das stimmt. Ich finde es auch immer sehr interessant zu beobachen, dass viele Leute sagen, vom Sonntag bis Sonntag wären es 8 statt 7 Tage: Sonntag, Montag, ..., Sonntag. Hingegen würde niemand mit habwegs gesundem Verstand sagen, von Montag auf Dienstag seien es zwei Tage. Mathematisches Denken ist uns nicht angeboren, sondern muss erlernt werden. In der Computerprogrammierung gibt es einen feststehenden Begriff für solche Gedankenfehler, die auch sehr erfahrenen Softwareentwicklern immer noch bisweilen unterlaufen: "off by one error".


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Also sind 10% von 200 jetzt 40?


Sorry, das war natürlich ein Typo. Ich habe ihn oben korrigiert.


----------

